# Maximus RC Raceway-Tuesday night Oval Racing Registration



## Mini-tbasher (May 17, 2006)

Heath, I am going to be racing tuesday as well as my brother, i think he is freq. 3? idk, see you tuesday!
-Taylor H.


----------



## rocklobstr (Nov 22, 2005)

Heath,
I'll be there tuesday. Got the Tekin Mini Rage hooked up in the Vendetta...talk about rip !

DoubleD


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

Great - I will see you guys on Tuesday.

Maximus


----------

